# Questions about the MagnaCharger



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

I was under the impression that a roots blower was under full boost at basically any RPM. However, I've also been told that under normal city driving (assuming you're shifting between 2500-3000 rpm) with a roots blower wouldn't have any profound effects with engine longevity. Is this true?

Anyone that has had any long term experience with the magnuson blower know if it adversly shortens engine life?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

if you blow long enough u would too


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

mjadams87 said:


> I was under the impression that a roots blower was under full boost at basically any RPM. However, I've also been told that under normal city driving (assuming you're shifting between 2500-3000 rpm) with a roots blower wouldn't have any profound effects with engine longevity. Is this true?
> 
> Anyone that has had any long term experience with the magnuson blower know if it adversly shortens engine life?
> 
> thanks


you will get a lot longer life for a maggie then a procharger, and better lanch from her to. the pro has more abilaty to change, but still it's max perfomance is in the mid range to top. no affect to motor realy as long as your not puting a super charger on a high mileage motor, thay dont like the change.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

whats a lanch?


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GTODUDE said:


> whats a lanch?


getting out of the hole. (takeing off like a bat out of he** from a stop)


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

burnz said:


> getting out of the hole. (takeing off like a bat out of he** from a stop)


my bad launch


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

get a dictionary. i was being sarcastic


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GTODUDE said:


> get a dictionary. i was being sarcastic


I know street smart not book smart.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Smarts The Word


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

mjadams87 said:


> I was under the impression that a roots blower was under full boost at basically any RPM. However, I've also been told that under normal city driving (assuming you're shifting between 2500-3000 rpm) with a roots blower wouldn't have any profound effects with engine longevity. Is this true?
> 
> Anyone that has had any long term experience with the magnuson blower know if it adversly shortens engine life?
> 
> thanks


here's a site to look at, for more info www.tbyrne.com


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

How long your engine lasts is directly related to how hard you drive it. I would still say any supercharged engine would have a shorter life, just not a huge deal unless you drive it like an a$$.

The blower does not produce boost at idle, cruise, and most normal driving. The engine sees vacuum just like normal in those conditions. Open the throttle more and add load and you'll see boost.

Jody


----------

